# Maintaining a high metabolism?



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

So I'm 6'1" and 138lbs. My weight never changes, my metabolism is warp speed, etc etc etc. Seems that as of late, mountain biking on a regular basis has made my metabolism even faster. It used to be that I would get dizzy/headaches/nausea if I didn't eat enough following some intense physical activity, but now I find myself getting sick if I don't eat a ton for any given meal. And going off to college in a few weeks, this could be a problem.

What do you recommend for cheap, nutrient/calorie-packed foods available on a whim? Besides McDonalds?


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

Dates, loaded with calories and nutrients 2 handfuls = ~700 plus cal,
Mixed nuts & dried friut about the same cal and about 10sec to prep.

Rolled or quick oats with plain old raw table sugar or honey or fruit add some olive oil or advocado to boost the cal count ~2 minutes to prep in the mic, ~1000 plus cal.

Wholemeal sandwich with banana and honey or hazelnut spead or peanutbutter or cheese & avocado and a big slice of sweet potato or white potato from last nights dinner(if your smart and not lazy you'll cook for more than just one meal) 800 plus cal. The list really is endless.

At the start of each week cook up a heap of rice or pasta add frozen mixed vegies if you like, mix in cheese add herbs/spices of choice add a tin of cheap condensed tomato soup (~69 cents here in Oz) refrigerate and you'll have endless meals for the week.

If you fail to prepare then you are just preparing to fail for the the week or day in advance, I could go on and on with food ideas but I'm sure that would bore everyone.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

Lots of calorie dense food out there, nuts, cheese, yogurt, avocados. Grab a coke or redbull or something of the sort for after a ride, or if you bring a cooler have some chocolate milk. You should also be taking something on your ride with you as a fuel weather it be a drink or some food of sorts. You may also need to play around and try different things that don't upset your digestion.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Mmmm everything on those lists sounds like healthy stuff  How about some donuts?

Been there, done that, actually. Ate donuts and then found a bike park in Tacoma. Maaaan alive I got sick...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I remember that. For me, it was all about eating frequently. I'd take some fruit from the dining hall to eat between classes, put spreads and toppings on everything, have a couple power bars on me, etc. The nutritionist told me not to go more than three hours without eating. I'd really load up at night, when the day's training was done. Rice, pasta, and potatoes are all good. Really, anything that's not deep fried or dripping grease is fine - you still need it to sit okay in your stomach.

For endurance racing on my MTB, I like to have one bottle with Gatorade, probably half strength, and gels every half hour. You could apply that to your regular rides so you don't run as much of a calorie deficit. Try to follow up with real food as soon as you get off the bike.

Since you're in the US and we have plenty of it, meat is very calorie-dense, if a little heavy to eat before working out.


----------



## aussiebullet (Nov 24, 2006)

eicca said:


> Mmmm everything on those lists sounds like healthy stuff  How about some donuts?
> 
> Been there, done that, actually. Ate donuts and then found a bike park in Tacoma. Maaaan alive I got sick...


Like AndrwSwitch said I'd steer clear of things like processed meats, hot dogs & fried foods like fries & donuts, but baked fries or any baked vegies and deserts like apple/coffee scrolls, fruit cakes, Bostun buns, rasin breads and nut loafs spread with almond butter nutella or choc/hazelnut spread feature regularly in my diet.
I usually bake my own to suit my calorie/nutritional needs but if you can find a bakery or supermarket that sells any of these and lists the ingredients and/or cooking method they are usually A LOT cheaper and healthier than Macca's.

A loaf of raisin bread here cost's $2 and a family sized Boston bun is under $3 often under $1 if it's on the day old table, Wash it down with a litre of powdered milk for 60 cents from my cooler bag when travelling away racing Compared to a tiny Big Mac alone for $5 and I know what I'd prefer.


----------

